# Paint and poly on basswood?



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a project going that I would like to paint and the spray polyurethane on. I wanted a white wood, basswood is as close as I could find. It's off white with no dark streaks. When I apply clear poly or lacquer on the scraps it darkens it too much for what I want.

I tried painting scraps with white paint and the spray poly over that. It appears to be working, but I wonder if it will hold up.

I'm using Minwax Polyuerethane and Americana Warm White acrylic.

I wanted holly but didn't want to buy quantity for the small amount I need. I have a piece of buckeye that I've had inside for 4 years. It is white on the outside, dark streaks on the inside, got dark with finish.

Been there? Done that? Any advice appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Why are ya driven to use MW products?
There are soooo many better finishes available.
What's the project? Does it need to be "bullet proof"?
Bill


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah, what's the project? Need more info.


----------



## rncurrie (Dec 15, 2011)

I use basswood a lot. I stain it before doing my carving of it then finish it with clear krylon. The light wood keeps it's color. I have tried clear polly but it turns the wood darker.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

If you don't have anything against paint, then flat latex/acrylic wall paint topped with either waterborne poly or solvent CAB acrylic lacquer or rattlecan lacquer will be a reliable durable finish.Been there; done all three ways.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Hairy, its not clear from the product link whether this is a spirit based poly. I think it probably is. Spirit based poly tends to yellow or darken light woods. Water based poly doesn't. As far as I can make out neither does the spray Acrylic I use but I'm not sure its available in the states. There must be an equivalent clear acrylic there. Before you ask, no I don't know of any US based products, you'd have to Google it.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you all !! I'll go get some water based poly. I was being cheap and trying to get by with what I have on hand.

I'm making a little box on the lathe. I have a request for a snowman, so I will be using all the same stuff.

What I will be doing is painting the basswood to get the white color I want, then sealing it with spray poly. It doesn't need to be bulletproof, just little kid resistant.

In my experience, incompatible finishes have become immediately apparent. I always save scraps doing a project to test finishes on. The paint and poly I have seems to be working, I was thinking about the long term Thanks!!!


----------

